# contemporary windows & bifold door.



## gary c (22 Jan 2007)

can anyone help me out .I am building a new house and i am looking for contemporary style windows and doors with 3.2 mtr bifold door.I don,t want white pvc. I looked at swedex windows and i would like to get some feed back from anyone who had them installed  or maybe an aluclad style window.Or can anyone recommend any good window company with modern style windows and doors.


----------



## sas (22 Jan 2007)

In a very similar boat myself. The following were all recommended to me on boards.ie.

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
http://www.marvin-architectural.com/

I'm awaiting quotes from all 3 so I have no idea what type of money I'm talking about yet. Marvin definitely run at the high end though e.g colleague got a quote from them a few years back for just windows for a house which came in at 22K.  That'll give you some idea of the price. 

I'm awaiting brochures from [broken link removed]
Came across them in an issue of Construct Ireland. I've no idea how good they are.

Hope this helps.

SAS


----------



## beaky (22 Jan 2007)

got a quote last week from Marvin for Alu-clad windows.  Total 27 square metres of window area, total of 9 windows, 4 of them are large up to 16 feet wide and 6 foot long.  Quote was €19,500 incl fitting. Knew them to be one of the more expensive so started there as the windows looked fab in the showroom and generally good reports about the windows.


----------



## Lawler (1 Jun 2007)

just got a bi-fold door installed by Fairco Windows & Doors. The whole process was extremely impressive from the showroom to the salesman right through to the work of the fitters. What i have is a folding and sliding aluminium door which opens out but i had the option of inward opening also. I went for the black but it can be done in a choice of colours. Highly recommended and an Irish compnay "! 
www.fairco.ie


----------



## flawler (15 Jun 2007)

I had ordered folding and sliding doors from fairco just over 2 weeks ago and had the surveyors out to measure up the very day you posted your message on this board. However, they came back to me this week and told Me they had forgot to include the glass in the price and wanted us to pay an extra €1000 over and above what we had agreed in the contract of sale. I found this unacceptable and unprofessional so I cancelled my order. 

It's odd that they told me they had not yet installed these types of doors for anyone else let alone some named Lawler.... as my surname is also Lawler. 

When did you have your doors installed?


----------



## Muffinb (15 Jun 2007)

Gary, sent you a pm.....


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Jun 2007)

Lawler said:


> just got a bi-fold door installed by Fairco Windows & Doors. The whole process was extremely impressive from the showroom to the salesman right through to the work of the fitters. What i have is a folding and sliding aluminium door which opens out but i had the option of inward opening also. I went for the black but it can be done in a choice of colours. Highly recommended and an Irish compnay "!
> www.fairco.ie


 
Hi Lawler,

Welcome to AAM.

In accordance with the posting guidelines, could you confirm if you have any association with the above company other than being a customer?


----------



## Winnie (15 Jun 2007)

Hi

Marvin do a 10ft wide double sliding patio door (2 fixed panes on either side) - think that they even go up the the 12ft size.  Look fab.  
With Marvin though, you need to build your openings to their standard sizes so if you have already built openings then not really an option.


----------



## Billylaw (27 Jun 2007)

Hi Winnie,
Where are Marvin based?  Can't find a contact for them. Who supplies their stuff?
I see Lawler above never came back.... very suspicious post!


----------



## Jolly Man (27 Jun 2007)

Billy Marvin are based in wicklow, website is http://www.marvin-architectural.com/ they actually bring their windows in from Canada


----------



## Armaghman (27 Jun 2007)

Hi SAS

Can I ask how you got on with your quotes for the Bifold doors? Would you recommend any of the companies you were looking into?

I had a look at the Produkt doors. They look great, but unfortunately they are inward opening and im looking for outward opening.

Any information you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stewa79 (9 Jul 2007)

Hi Armaghman

any joy on your search for doors?? I am thinking of incorporating the same idea into my new build and am currently trying to source these as well as ordinary windows. I have read of a company in cork that imports both timber, and alu-clad windows and doors, including folding/sliding doors from Sweden and they are meant to be very competitive in price. 

Their contact details are swedishtradecentre@gmail.com (got this from another thread in Ask about money), but haven't gotten any sort of a quote and you would need to travel to Cork to see the windows and doors.

Have you actually seen any of these bi-fold or folding/sliding doors in action?? My joiner keeps trying to put me off as he says they'll be very hard to seal properly and are drafty in the winter and may even warp.

Also, I have heard that Swedish windows and doors are made of Pine which it totally the wrong wood to have in Ireland. Although they are triple glazed, which can only be good. 

Dooways in Belfast do a hardwood version, but they are way too expensive for me.


----------



## sas (9 Jul 2007)

Armaghman said:


> Hi SAS
> 
> Can I ask how you got on with your quotes for the Bifold doors? Would you recommend any of the companies you were looking into?
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

Only noticed this now. I decided against the bifold option and went for sliding doors on 1 part and french doors in another. I've found bifold too expensive for what they are.

Another company (the one I'm now planning on using) I've come across is www.ecoglaze.ie. They are proving the most competitive (comparing like with like) I've found. Also, I've found them very responsive and interested in what I'm hoping to achieve from my build. 

Usual disclaimer i.e. no affiliation.

SAS


----------



## Armaghman (11 Jul 2007)

Hi Stewa79

I have seen the doors demonstrated in several showrooms, and have seen them in place in a friends house in Castleknock.

The doors I seen in place were Vu Fold sliding doors, these looked good and operated really well. They were installed in Autumn last year and have had no problems (so far).

They are sold in standard sizes (not available bespoke) pretty much of the shelf. So you'd need to find a reliable fitter. They cost about 2600, which is a decent price as far as bi fold doors go.

My only problem with them is they are only available in a pine colour. So still looking!!

Good Luck


----------



## CD2005 (17 Jul 2007)

Hi,
Friends have just had the vu folding door installed and looks really good, well worth the extra money than the french doors. Sold through applications range.


----------



## camerashy07 (20 Jul 2007)

I got a glass window and door from Marvin about four years ago and really disappointed.  Think the door must have been hung incorrectly - it doesn't stay open long enough to even walk through so always have to use a door stop.  The handle on the door, also, is constantly falling off.  On the plus side, they made to measure with an outward opening  and although made of pine, it seems very solid - when getting an alarm installed the fitter commented on how difficult it was to drill into the wood as it was unusually dense.

Probably should start a new thread for my question - does anyone know of a supplier/fitter of steel windows.  Am looking for a direct replacement for old iron windows with narrow profiles.  I find pVCU, alluminium, wooden frames too thick.  Any companies I've found are all based in England.


----------



## imeldaduff (22 Jul 2007)

Due to many bad reports I have decided against bi-fold doors and have opted for a double set of open out French doors with side sections. The size is 6m x 2.1 h and I want aluclad. I have had several quotes so far .
Cork crowd c/o Margaret 4,400 plus 8-15% delivery charge from Sweden and excl fitting.
Roco 6193 inc fitting. Dansk 6302 excl fitting. Carlson 5,300 excl fitting. The lowest was Aluwood @ 4,400 incl fitting...but I have not seen their product yet and Marvin came in at a whopping 12,000 incl fitting! The doors look great in the showroom but almost double the price of all others so I cannot justify such a difference. I feel it must be an error but cannot get them to re-check their price. All prices excl of vat. The alu clad in the Marvin showroom looked like wood as powder coated in Sierra White colour which I really liked. Anybody know where I can see Aluwood products without having to go to Waterford.


----------



## davidoco (23 Jul 2007)

Armaghman said:


> Vu Fold sliding doors,
> 
> My only problem with them is they are only available in a pine colour. So still looking!!
> 
> Good Luck




The Applications Vu Fold door is also available in oak.


----------



## Billylaw (3 Oct 2007)

Just an update on the Concertina Bi-Folding doors. We ended up getting them through Aru Finest Joinery Ltd.  They are in wickow but the doors are sourced from Estonia.  Have to say I'm very happy all round.  The doors themselves are fantastic, really well finished and very solid.  They are made up of timber and the hinges and handles etc on them look to be very good and strong. We got ours done in a Walnut stain finish and as I said they look fab.  Also found them great to deal with and did a great job with the installation too.  Delighted now we went with them.


----------



## pudzer (3 Oct 2007)

Hi BillyLaw,

Thanks for the update.

I assume that you got external concertina doors?  I am looking for internal ones to divide my living room from the kitchen in the evening.  Do you know if this company do interrnal ones?

Do they have a website?

Thanks a million.


----------



## Billylaw (4 Oct 2007)

Yes Pudzer, they are external doors spanning over an opening of 3 metres wide.  I don't think they do internal concertina doors but I could be wrong. 
Their website is www.arujoinery.ie 
You should find all the products they do on there.


----------

